# ما هو Casing و Tubing



## حسن2000 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أريد أن أعرف ما هو Casing وماهي وظيفته ؟ 
وما هي أنواع Casing واحجامها؟

وأيضا أريد أن أعرف ما هو Tubing وماهي وطيفته وهل كل بئر نضع فيه Tubing؟


جزاكم الله خير الجزء 
أفيدون


----------



## mojahid (19 سبتمبر 2007)

انابيب التغليف casing عبارة عن انابيب لتغليف وحماية جدار البئر من التهدم ويكون علي عدة مراحل حسب نوع الحفر مرحلة ال conductor وال surface وال وسطية والانتاجية .... لمزيد من المعلومات هناك كتاب عنها في الكتب المثبتة حملة وأستفد منه...
اما انابيب الانتاج tubing هي عبارة عن انابيب رقيقة لنقل الموائع من المكمن الي السطح ... لمزيد من المعلومات حمل كتاب production operation


----------



## احمد العروشي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي مجاهد 
بألنسبة لcasing او مانسميها عربيا بأنابيب ألتغليف فهي تستخدم بألابار سواء النفطية او المائية 
ولكن مايهمنا هو بمجال النفط حيث وكما قال اخي تستخدم لاجل تغليف بطانة البئر وهى على مراحل
فيتم استخدام conductor casing وهو ألاكبر حجما فيستخدم عند الطبقات السطحية ومن ثم 
يستخدم surface casing واكيد حيكون اقل حجما من السابق ومن ثم نستخدم intermediate casing ومن بعد ذلك قد يتم أختيار أحد نوعين من انابيب ألتغليف كلا حسب حالة البئر وهن اما production casing او linear casing فاغلب الحقول يتم أختيار النوع ألاول ليصل الى 
منطقة ألانتاج اما النوع الثاني فهو مايسمى بأنابيب ألتغليف ألمعلقة فيستخدم بحالات معينة اي بمعني يكون استخدامة اقتصاديا ويقلل من تكلفة البئر لانه حجمة صغير وتكلفة اقل من سابقه فيمكن استخدامه

وأكيد لن ننسى ان عملية التغليف تكون ممتازة ومضمونة بأختيارنا الامثل للانابيب ودقة عملية السمنت cementation
ولانابيب التغليف فوائد منها انها
تمنع تهدم الطبقات السطحية وكذلك التحكم بحجز المياه السطحيه تمنع تهدم وخراب البئر وغيرها 

اما انابيب ألانتاج فهي التي تزودنا بالقناة الموصلة للسائل بالسطح وهي ذات أقطار واحجام صغيرة
مقارنة بانابيب التغليف


----------

